# Which Shaft for my irons?



## thecraw (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm looking at going back to a steel shaft in my irons and looking at both the 

Project X Rifle in 6.0 flex

or

Nippon Pro 950 in stiff.

I generally hit the ball quite high and my swing speed with a driver is about the 100-105 mph mark.

Anybody got on thoughts or ideas as to what shaft is better or possibly better for my swing???

Ethan you seen to know youe stuff when it comes to shafts so I'd be interested in your thoughts.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 14, 2009)

Depends on lots of things.
1. Are you happy hitting it high?
2. What is your average distance for a 7 iron
3. What is your normal shot shape?
4. Are you happy with it?
5. How long do you want your string?

As always Crawford, try them and see which gives you the best feel when you hit them.
Not much help I know, but there are some things only you can tell. 
happy hunting


----------



## thecraw (Dec 14, 2009)

Average about 150-155 carry with my 7 iron, happy enough with the ball flight however if it became a little more penetrating I'd be happy at that. Oh, and its usually straight, slight draw at worst.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 14, 2009)

7 iron 150-155? That could put you in the stiff OR regular bracket
Now you're confused


----------



## Region3 (Dec 14, 2009)

This probably won't help because it's a personal thing but when I went to be fitted my driver speed was a consistent 105-107. My 6 iron was 93mph almost every shot.

The Project-X 5.5 'felt' the best, but the 6.0 gave the best results so I went with those.

Avg 7 iron fwiw is about 160.

I didn't try any Nippon shafts so can't help there. The PX felt lighter than DGS300 which is why I went for the PX.


----------



## n8dog (Dec 14, 2009)

Judging by what you have said my distance is about the same as yours and when i had my callaways fitted last year i really loved the project x shafts. I tried 5.5 but they launched very high with a massive amount of spin, the 6.0's just flattened out the flight and still had plenty of bite. My callaways are still sat in my bedroom doing nothing, maybe even thinking of swapping the shafts over to my pings.

............................................................

play off 11.7

Callaway FTI 9.5 x-stiff Grafalloy Prolaunch Red
titleist 906f4 18.5 stiff aldila vs proto 85s
ping s59 tours 3-pw s400
Ping Tour W 50* s400
cleveland cg10 54* s400
scotty cameron studio design 1.5


----------



## richart (Dec 14, 2009)

Don't know if this helps,but i have recently been fitted for and purchased Mizuno irons with Nippon GH950 shafts in regular.I was measured with average carry of just under 170 yards with 6 iron and swing speed of just under 90.They are the best shafts i have used,as they feel lighter than normal,and seem to give more weight to the head of the club.

I did try a lot of different shafts,but the Nippons that the fitter recommend first were the ones that suited best.Very impressed with Mizuno fitting centre in New Malden.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 14, 2009)

The PX in 6.0 is a lot stiffer than the Nippon Pro in Stiff.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes I thought that may be the case when I did a wee bit of research and read some reviews, what about the KBS shafts are they decent? I dont want a shaft thats too heavy and unresponsive thats what swung me towards the Nippon, although I have not ruled out the PX, however they do get very mixed reports, you either love em or hate em by sounds of the reviews!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 14, 2009)

I've got the KBS in my R9's. The weight of the regular shaft in the normal version is 90g and in the R9 TP its 113g. You can notice it when you swing but the performance of the two regular shafts together wasn't that different


----------



## big_russ (Dec 14, 2009)

I have just recently been fitted for new irons and found the ProjectX 6.0 gave me a better all round ball flight and control (high but flat). You may need to swing a little more aggresively with them (not faster) to get the best from them but it is worth it. I also tried the Rifle 6.0 and found this worked better with a more lazy swing.
My previous irons had Nippon 1050 and they were launching the ball too high with too much spin. I think they have a much softer tip section than most other shafts.
Like everyone else says, get hold of some demo clubs and give them a good session on course.


----------



## andiritchie (Dec 14, 2009)

Personally i love the project x's in my irons although other people i know think they have no feel.

I use the 6.5's and compared to the x100 they feel lighter and give me a better ball flight

I have never used any nippon shaft so cant comment however have used the KBS tours and i rate them very similar to my project x but with a much smoother feel

It all depends how you like the feel through the ball its worth sampling a few brands and see what suits you best


----------



## Ethan (Dec 14, 2009)

I've got the KBS in my R9's. The weight of the regular shaft in the normal version is 90g and in the R9 TP its 113g. You can notice it when you swing but the performance of the two regular shafts together wasn't that different
		
Click to expand...

Homer

Not sure that the 90g version is considered the normal version. That is a special lightweight one. AFAIK, the normal is around 120-130g, although a decent fitter can vary that weight according to what is needed. The version in the TMs may be a made for TM weight.


----------



## Redwood (Dec 14, 2009)

They do do the lighter shaft which I think is around the 90g mark.

I've heard good things about the KBS shafts, but never tried them myself.  If they are an option on the irons Craw I'd throw them into the mix as an option.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 14, 2009)

Ethan

I was told by the TM rep in AG that it was the regular standard fitting and was the standard KBS shaft. You may be right (probably are I'm rubbish on shaft technology). All I know is they seem to work well


----------



## Ethan (Dec 14, 2009)

Ethan

I was told by the TM rep in AG that it was the regular standard fitting and was the standard KBS shaft. You may be right (probably are I'm rubbish on shaft technology). All I know is they seem to work well
		
Click to expand...

Homer

It is certainly a standard retail product, called the Tour 90 (actually about 95 g in R), but I think the normal weight is probably the default for most iron sets. It may also depend on the head weight of the iron, maybe the TM is pretty heavy compared to other makes.

I have KBS (130g) in my wedges and am considering swapping the PX for them in my irons too.


----------



## Screwback (Dec 15, 2009)

I have KBS X Stiff in my ping S57s and they are quite frankly marvellous. had not heard of KBS before my mate sold me my irons but i cant fault them!


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 15, 2009)

Have got PX 5.5 in my MP52'S ,and they produce a lower flight than the PX5.0 i had in my X22 Tours ,the 5.0 seemed to ballon on me at times.However i  never tested the KBS or the Nippons but tried the DG S300 and the spin rate on them was like night and day compared to the PX5.5 which worked out about 10 yards carry and a lower flight according to the monitior.
I noticed the difference in flight on the course when hitting into the wind it seemed to go right through it and didn't ballon up. Thats my 2p worth anyway hope it helps.


----------



## SimonC (Dec 15, 2009)

Personally i love the project x's in my irons although other people i know think they have no feel.

I use the 6.5's and compared to the x100 they feel lighter and give me a better ball flight

I have never used any nippon shaft so cant comment however have used the KBS tours and i rate them very similar to my project x but with a much smoother feel

It all depends how you like the feel through the ball its worth sampling a few brands and see what suits you best
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hijack this thread but I noticed that you have an Xcon 7 x-stiff shaft in your driver. I've just got hold of  an Xcon 6 x-stiff from ebay for Â£100 brand new   What sort of club head speed are you generating with your driver I'm around 112-113mph at the moment but I hit it low-mid. I'm wanting to install it in my Rapture V2 10.5 driver, I'm hoping this will give better ball flight. What are your thoughts on the shaft.

Back on topic, I'm currently playing the dynamic gold s300's but I find they launch a little low and spin too much. I demoed an MP-52 with a project X 6.0 the other day which brought my ball flight up a little with less spin, my carry went up 8-10 yards with this shaft so I'm seriously thinking of switching to it. I think they are a great shaft but it depends if it suits your swing. I'm at 94-95mph with a 6 iron so maybe the 5.5 would be a better fit for your clubhead speed.


----------



## Mike_j_golf (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi,
I have the 6.0 Project x and really like them was recommended the 6.5 but felt it was a bit too stiff have hit the KBS in a r9 and they seem really nice and are supposed to be the next big thing in shafts, I swing the 6 iron about 95 to 99mph and the driver 114 to 120.
Mike


----------



## thecraw (Dec 26, 2009)

Went for KBS 5.5.

Hope they are half as good as the write ups, then I'll be happy enough.

Now I need to have the "grip debate" with myself again!


----------



## Ethan (Dec 27, 2009)

Went for KBS 5.5.

Hope they are half as good as the write ups, then I'll be happy enough.

Now I need to have the "grip debate" with myself again!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a good choice. I am considering the same.

What is thew grip debate? You should definitely get grips, the steel is quite hard to hold onto.


----------

